# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  Frequently asked questions for inverters & generators

## Tonye

I am setting up a frequently asked questions regarding inverters & generators.

I would appreciate any input or suggestions

http://www.prellexpower.co.za/index....ns-and-answers

----------

